# TBG



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Just a question to ask all! I have been using 1/16" Natural Gummed Rubber for my slingshot frames. I have a TBG and have sold some frames with TBG bands. I'm having a problem matching the draw weight to the Natural Gummed Rubber. Just asking!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know the match, but even if you find it, the two will perform very differently given the same draw weight.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes. The latex is not comparable to say the limbs of a bow. More draw does not equal more speed with latex.


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you both for responding! I make slingshot to hunt with. What band with works for TBG? Sorry but NGR has become so expensive shipping and cost. I cut the NGR at 5/8" or bigger depending on the frame. I use .38 lead when hunting.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

You may want to check out the band calculator

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

or you could check out the 'effective hunting setup' on the hunting forum here to get an idea what size TBG to use.


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks good info


----------

